# Brazoria county reminise



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

The other threads about the bridges and the Tarpon inn brought back a lot of memories. How bout all you south Brazoria county folk pull out your memories of the place. It was a great place to grow up and things really have changed. 
I remember

*Riding my bike over to the swing bridge in the old river we would use it as a dive platform inbetween boat traffic.
*We would ride our bike to the end of the Quintana Jetties and fish off the pier of the bait camp there, we'd spend all day and mom would call the camp when she wanted use to head home.
*I remember dad taking me to Bodiddles on 288, it was located in the area of the overpass exchange where Badiche sp is.
* ya'll remember (for the freeport velasco folks) when Ethyle dow released their little presents during the day (Kind of a tear gas) and the teacher would pass out wet paper towels to hold on your eyes till it passed.
*The fishing Fiesta was held in down town freeport. and remember the lions carnval with the turtle races?
*Going duck hunting on long pond, donut hole, Bryan lake.
* The Gulf Drive-in, the Trade winds drive-in, sneeking in a load of kids in the trunk. 
*Hearts drive in, turn on your head lights if you needed a car hop.
*The show boat theater in Freeport 35 cents and could get in the show get a bag of pop corn, coke, and candy bar.
*Going to the old river watching the skiers use the Jump, of go to the boat races there. 
*Going to Grants deptment store and buying a turtle with your name painted on it's back.
* Going to Lake Jackson park and letting the turtle go when it got too big, same thing for the ducks you got for Easter.
*Going to Bailey's Prarie late at night hoping to catcha glimpse of the old man with his lantern and Jug.

Well gotta go to town, I'll add more later. Lots of memories most good very few back back then. No drive by's little hate. 
Lets have some more from you that rember back then


----------



## DEG (May 29, 2006)

* Fairchilds Hall on Saturday night to see Jef and the Kickers
* Sunday b-b-q and frisbee or football with friends
* Winnie's
* Duck huntin muchowich pond


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Testin my memory eh? I'll think of more later.

Blessing of the fleet was a big deal.
The fair was 100 times better than now and we got out of school for the parade.
The airport that used to be where Home Depot sits now.
When the pier at Surfside was "the place" to hang out during the summer.
3 brothers grocery store in Angleton.
The bonus stamps store in Freeport
The drive in theater south of Angleton


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

obannons grocery in angleton. 
Leos in Danbury.
NOt having a mountain of trash from houston sitting south of Angleton.
Murphy Burgers.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

I remember the dive board off the swing bridge, (there till early 70's)
Swimming in Hookers Pond.
Fishing & swimming in Blue Lake
Fishing the "Garhole" on 288
Riding bicycles across the "New" Brazos River swing bridge to government road.
Dove hunting on government road after school during season and having your limit every day ! (less than 2 hours, sometimes 1 hour or less)
The Pelican Bait Camp.
Antonellie's Rootbeer.
Crockett's Ditch (fishing & crabbing)


----------



## atm_93 (Mar 16, 2005)

Sneaking into Fredrick's pond and always getting chased off
Roar of a lion waking you up some mornings
The plane hijacking that landed at the old airport
Fishing buffalo camp bayou all day before it was overtaken with hydrilla
Riding motorcycles @ dunbar park
There used to be a beach @ surfside


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

The good ole days. I am 56 now and I remember as a child my dad taking us to surf side beach in the summer. We stayed in a cabin on the water. Played on big sand dunes, yes they had them back then. What I remember most was how clear the water was. We would wade out in the surf and could see our feet at waste deep. Fishing was just plain awesome. On high tide water would pool in a lot of spots and we would walk around and pick shrimp out of these pools of water. Shrimp where everywhere back then. We would walk out toward the end of the jetty and the water was cristal clear. You could see all the rocks and they would be covered with big bright blue crabs. There would be all kinds of fish swimming around the rocks. Sheepheads, snad trout and sometimes specked trout and piggy perch and other fishes. I remember some guys would use a bow and arrow and walk out on the rocks and shot fish. We would crab and fill up half of a garbage can with crabs. We caught lots of trout, redfish and spanish macs and even some kingfish off the jetty. At night we would catch all the 4ft sharks you wanted to catch and we would catch tons of gaftop catfish many in the 5-7lb range. They where fighters. Some of the best memories I have. Last time I was there, the water was brown, the dunes where gone and it broke my heart. What is this earth going to be like in the next 50 years if this is what we have already done to it.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

I remember when standing on the bank, you could cast across the entrance to Swan Lake. Getting snagged in the bushes on the other side.
Catching flounder there one after another (every cast).
Getting to the Mouth of the Brazos required 4x4 or take a chance on 
really low tide.
Fishing the Mouth of the Brazos at night on a holiday weekend and you are all by yourself !!! No LITTERBUGS !!!
Playing frisbee in the 2 way traffic on Surfside Beach with no police except a Brazoria County Sheriff once in a while.
Running Barefoot on the sand at the beach!


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

atm_93 said:


> Sneaking into Fredrick's pond and always getting chased off
> Roar of a lion waking you up some mornings
> The plane hijacking that landed at the old airport
> Fishing buffalo camp bayou all day before it was overtaken with hydrilla
> ...


DUDE!!!!????!!!!???? WTH?!?!?!?!? Get outta my head!

Ol man Frederick shootin rocksalt loads from his shotgun cause we were fishin in his pond

His lions gettin loose! (we were skateboarding at the "new firehouse" when it happened...........set new speed records on skateboards gettin home!)

They had to rip the seats out of that jet to lighten it up enough to take off from the shorter runway, and Jessica Savage (Houston reporter covering the hijacking) got hauled off for thinkin that she didn't have to observe the police barricades:smile:

Buffalo Camp Bayou, dad's ol Ouachita flatbottom with a Sears & Roebuck 9.9 outboard, couple of tubs of chicken livers.......IT WAS ON BABY!

Watchin the model airplane guys fly all day long at Dunbar Park, not to mention the ol fashion 4th of July celebration out there that lasted all day long with cow patty tossin, watermelon seed spittin, toe-sack races, etc.

Surfside Beach......meetin your buddies at the "Cement Condos" and then headin down to the Boilers to smack the specs!

Also, spendin the day with your buddies on Oyster Creek runnin limb lines and shootin gar with your little recurve bow that had an old Zebco strapped to it with hose clamps with 5lb test tied to the arrow.

Ridin our bikes from our house (Oyster Creek Drive and Loop Road) to the lake (Lake Jackson farms) and haulin back those little nylon stringers home over the handlebars draggin the ground with bluegill and redears.

Speakin of Loop Road........it was Loop Road, not Dixie Drive, and it was 2 lane blacktop, and so was Oyster Creek Drive.

Wow...........talk about a trip in the wayback machine!


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Remember the fighter jet at Jasmine park?


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Stuart said:


> Remember the fighter jet at Jasmine park?


Holy [email protected]!!!!! Forgot all about that! We used to spend hours climbin around on that sucker!

Speakin of Jasmine Park.........Chinaberry Hills ring a bell with anyone?

It was a set of bike trails in the parkway across from Jasmine Hall that ran through the big drainage ditches. We would gather up there, ride the trails and jump dern near every weekend, and several times a week during the summer. Then we'd head for the 7-11 at the corner of Loop Rd and Oyster Creek Dr, right next to Booker T's Texaco station to get an Icee!


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

*A few more*

Man could go for an Antonnilles roor beer right now , lol he told me once the secret to his root beer was he never washed that wooden keg.

remember the Alamo good burgers

C-99 5 burgers for a dollar

Whittens resturant out toward surfside and one in Clute Seafood like you have not had in a long time.

Buying my retreads at teh little store in clute 5 dollars a tire.

Some one mentioned Hooker spond how bout swimming out at blue hole.

going out to the Freeport dump when they burned with your 22's to shoot rats.

talking the lock operator into letting you walk across to wolf island to go duck hunting, then leaving him some duck when we left.

Duck hunting behind Freeport in the morning before school.

Getting licks from coach Flash (you b'port guys can relate to this)


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

Stuart said:


> Testin my memory eh? I'll think of more later.
> 
> Blessing of the fleet was a big deal.
> The fair was 100 times better than now and we got out of school for the parade.
> ...


Three brothers had two stores in Freeport
remember mom making you like them stamps and put them in the books

Tobys hardware for what ever you needed

Gerourds in case toby's didn't have it


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Diving into the ponds at the old Golf Course ( in Freeport ), filling a bucket with balls, running from the course caretaker. Selling the balls back to golf players on Sunday morning.

C99 footlong hotdogs.
Surf Drive inn
Slot car tracks 
Boulevard Cafe
Freeport Bowling Alley


----------



## kj (May 23, 2004)

Louis's Barber Shop
Rasberry's
Antonelli's for sure
Used to go with my dad to Bodiddles
Fishing Drum Bay and catching all kinds of fish and lots of them


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm only on year 5 in the area, and I don't know about any of these things, but I sure do enjoy seeing y'all reminisce. I wonder what my grandfather would remember if he were still with us today. He was Freeport High School Class of 1931 (Before it became Brazosport). In 1933, moved to La. from Freeport and that's how I eventually came to be. I still have his report cards from "Velasco Elementary".


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

My Lord, yall are nailing it fellas!!!!!!!!!

My goodness.

Im trying to think of things yall havent---
1. The Velasco Theater
2. Standing in the LONG LINES at the Lake Theater with a date. 
3... RUSSELS CAFE in freeport. Man, me and Rocky T skipped out for lunch many a day to go eat their chicken fried steak.
4. I mentioned in an earlier post the Freeport Army Navy Store. I remember always liking to go in there and look at the old military rifles that were only like $35.

5. Feeling like a big shot and getting to go to the freeport down town pool hall with my big brother and watchin the fellas at the front table play snooker and getting to drink a pepsi with a straw. My brother telling me to not tell anyone he is smoking a cigarate.

6. Someone mentioned Flash Walkers pops, heck, what about Phillips and his shimmed down baseball bat board...Man, they would throw him under the jail if that was used now.. He would bust our butts and we still loved him...

7. Getting to go to WEINGARTENS in Freeport and the treat was getting to go to the pastery area and getting a long john (rectangle donut with rasberry filling and a light sugar covered coating...

8. Crabbing with my grandfather and my family in the waters along side the levees going to quintanna.

9. LL mentioned hunting at long pond, do yall remember long pond before the 36 highway was put in there? That pasture was leased to my grandfather from the Freeport Sulfur company from 1939 until they put in the new bridge. My dad would always run folks out of the pasture for hunting.

10. How about, did anyone besides me and some others ever skip school and go down and work at the docks? Rocky T and Bascom R got me started on that, we would load and unload those 500+ lb caustic drums down at dow..We are all lucky we still have eyes, load the 50 and 140# flour sacks off the trains, unload fruit, etc...
The dock worker union fellas would get mad at us because we were teenage kids with nothing, and they were union due paying longshoreman and wouldnt get hired because we worked harder....Man, that stuff would kill me today.

11. Someone mentioned Bodiddles...How about those big shrimp they use to have..

12. Surf drive in, I wonder how may small red fruits got lost there? 

Still thinkin...

Man, good memories


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Any of yall ever go out to the old Churchill bridge on the Bernard when it was a bridge turned by a keyway and about 4 men before it became a swing bridge. ?? I used to stay there with my Grandfather (he lived there) during the summer months.

Charlie


----------



## Krash (May 21, 2004)

Maybe I missed it,but nobody mentioned Roland Travis and all his restraunts that he had over the years. Probably mostly remembered for his last place,Roland's. I still miss the all-you-can-eat shrimp special.
That place was at [email protected] right next to,the Schooner.(my dad still calls it that)


----------



## wwd (Aug 11, 2005)

1. Anyone climb into the house on stilts at Fredericks lake, looking for the coffin? I was run out of there a few times. That lake was crystal clear at one time. 
2. Slot cars at Lake Drug
3. Two mile trail from the end of Southern Oaks to Dunbar (Honda Hills)
4. The lion that swam the creek from Fredericks was shot in a buddies back yard off of Old Angleton road. A lot of shots were fired that day.
5. The ... cemetery in the woods off of Blunck road.
6. Lots of memories at the Surf Drive in and the Brazos Twin.
7. Riding tires pulled behind trucks in the grass at Dunbar. 
8. Whooopit Road. 
9. Long lines of cars to get to Surfside in the summer.
10. Fairchilds
11. Good dances at the Fairgrounds. 
12. Don't mess with Gladney's deputies.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

wwd, forgot about the slot cars. Good one.

Anyone use to eat at Phillip's Cafe in Danbury?


----------



## wwd (Aug 11, 2005)

It was a special treat to go to Phillip's Cafe and get a chicken fried steak.

Vrazel's

What was the dance place in Liverpool?


----------



## muggs (May 21, 2004)

going to Blacks Ferry and diving off the brdge and shell barges. (still remember the creosote burns!)

Taking the girlfriend (now wife) to see the glowing tombstone in Danbury.


----------



## mcw (Jun 8, 2004)

not as old as some of you, but memories all the same:

(sporting goods) Howard's, old and new Palmer's, Wilson's, tackle shop on Dixie, creswell's out in Brazoria

doughnut shop downtown LJ, emil's barber shop downtwon LJ

hanging out in dow park, cruising dunbar, armadillo ballroom,cafe laredo,shooters

hunting ducks and sometimes geese in LJ Farms along the creek and prison farm, shooting ducks behind buc-ee's on old angleton road and oyster creek. donut hole and blue lake in Freeport.

Fishing everywhere there was water....


----------



## wwd (Aug 11, 2005)

Somehow I missed the glowing tombstone in Danbury, but recall stories of one in the graveyard at the end of Stratton Ridge Road. Tried to find it a few times.

Went to many a 1/4 mile race out on Stratton Ridge Road. Which reminds me of duck hunting on the "Texaco Lease" that was somewhere past Demi John.


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Some of ya'll mentioned the stamps......goin with mom to the A&P downtown LJ for groceries. They used those S&H (I think) trading stamps. I hated those things. We'd have to lick about 10,000 of those stamps and stick em those little books so that mom could trade em in for an oven mitt or something like that. I can still taste that glue to this day!

Ol Emil's Barber Shop! Wow! Got my first hair cut by old Emil himself and continued to get it cut there until he left us.

Krash, I remember Mr. Travis well! Loooooooved to eat at his places!

All of our fishin gear came from the Bottom Dollar. I got lost in that store one time when I was just a pup!

Used to be able to take a right at the base of the old Surfside Bridge and head straight out on an old shell road and be able to fish the canal just in from where it ties into the ICWW. Me and my grandmother, Nanny, spent untold hours sittin there catchin more fish than I could count usin "ssrimps". God I miss her.

Anyone remember what used to sit where the Target shopping center, Don Davis and Texaco are now?


----------



## jmar623 (Aug 25, 2007)

*Liverpool Dance Hall...*



wwd said:


> It was a special treat to go to Phillip's Cafe and get a chicken fried steak.
> 
> Vrazel's
> 
> What was the dance place in Liverpool?


...Snug Harbor


----------



## kj (May 23, 2004)

Anyone remember what used to sit where the Target shopping center, Don Davis and Texaco are now?[/quote]
Are you talking about Target next to the Mall?If so I remember a little mini rodeo arena there somewhere close.
What was the name of the restaurant on 288 in Clute that served overtime meals to Dow?Racking my brain but can't remember.


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Yessir kj, it was an old rodeo arena.

I can't recall the name of that restaurant either????????

Anyone wanna head to the Bright Spot for some fried shrimp?

And ya can't forget the Captain's Chair in Freeport!

Folks used to go down to the Knot and Loop too!


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

The Texaco lease was at Hoskins Mound, Freeport Sulfur. It is now the refuge. That is where I started hunting ducks and geese when I was 10 years old.I think I have done almost everything mentioned by everyone. Ya'll left out the Alamo Drive Inn in Freeport. BJ Thomas and the Triumphs would play there for free occasionally. I don't remember which place was the donut hole, but I poached on most of those other duck hunting places. Someone mentioned Crocketts Ditch. I caught a red there that won me a prize in the fishing fiesta when I was 6 years old. Many years before, Mr. Antonelli was a boot legger. He would wrap the bottles in brown paper so that it would look like some of his ice cream. I never believed that anyone was really catching bass in Buffalo Camp Bayou, but thought they were crawling over the levy and fishing in the Dow resovoir. There was also Cooches Drive Inn by the bridge over the old river. Ya'll really brought back some great memories. It was a great place to grow up, but I'm glad to be away from there now.


----------



## kj (May 23, 2004)

Bright spot for Chicken fried steak too.
Anybody ever fish Shanks Lake?
We used to fish a lake behind Brazosport College in a field and it was full of bass.


----------



## Krash (May 21, 2004)

Okay,how many of ya'll ever hung out in the woods between Dixie dr. and old Angleton rd. on Saturday nights?
There was a name for it,but I don't remember it. FFF,I know you've been there.


----------



## mcw (Jun 8, 2004)

what was the deal with all those dead trees out there where target and the exxon are now? Long time ago, I remember a bunch of dead trees, must have been a big fire over there.


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

What about when Beach,Bait and Tackle was the premier "gettin place" before Bucee's was Bucee's? Who got chased off from Uncle Buck's before it became a Dow storage site? Brisa's was short lived but I had a ton a fun there. Left a girlfriend there one time....Oops! I wasn't native to Brazoria Co., but I logged many a mile between Brazoria and Matagorda Co. Some time the fun was just going from one to the other. B&P


----------



## poops (Apr 15, 2006)

Man... this thread does bring back a lot of memories. Lets see...

The Dairy Bar in the old building, not the one they're in now.

Rolands drive-in across the street from the Dairy Bar had the best steak fingers around. 

Being able to drive from the Surfside jetties all the way to San Luis Pass on the sand.

Highway 332 was two lane thru Lake Jackson, and watching it being built into a four lane.

The Pizza Boy in Clute had some of the best pizzas around. 

Weekends at the Sand Dollar on the beach... before Smith's Lookout was built

The Shrimp Hut

Being able to drive thru Plant A to get from Bryan Beach to Surfside

Having breakfast at the Port Cafe before going out deep sea fishing with my dad (they had one helluva coconut creme pie their too)

Going to town shopping meant driving to Freeport. Weingartens, JC Penneys, The Tarpon Village Shopping Center downtown.

The Alamo Drive Inn on 2nd street in Freeport had the best hot dogs before C-99.

The Lake Jackson Fire Station on the corner of Azalea and Circle Way

Crossing the old swing bridge on highway 36 to go to Jones Creek

Riding my motorcycle on the "Gun Hills" at Quintana

Spent a lot of time on the beach with the local rescue squad and it is sad to see how much we have lost in the last 40 years. I can remember the drive from the Sargent Bridge to the beach being a lot farther than it is now. 

I could probably think of many more memories, but I guess I best get to work (or that too could become a memory).



poops


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

A few more L.J. landmarks gone.....The old museum with the wildlife display in the back next to Lake Drug, Shaddocks grocery, Brockmans,Younglandia,the Pizza Hut parking lot on a Friday night, the little league fields on Oyster Creek Dr....Still have a couple of old Lake Jackson directories from the early 70's, they had your Dad's name, Mom's name, where he worked, your address, all the kids names and your phone which all started with 297........


----------



## big bluemarlin (Apr 12, 2006)

lets dont forget the 20th centery club pool hall in freeport


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Krash said:


> Maybe I missed it,but nobody mentioned Roland Travis and all his restraunts that he had over the years. Probably mostly remembered for his last place,Roland's. I still miss the all-you-can-eat shrimp special.
> That place was at [email protected] right next to,the Schooner.(my dad still calls it that)


 The big treat for us when we went to "Rolands" was getting to order a slice of his famous STRAWBERRY PIE for desert.. And as others mentioned, Them steak fingers were great. (at least I thought they were at the time...) And, the orignal Montery house on plantation... Mmmmm MM


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

If my mother or grandmother needed a dress or women's clothing in general we had to go to Three Sisters in Freeport.
Cuban and Mexican Banana Boats tied up in old river harbor area. 
Weingarten's had a kiddy corner to the right of the front door. You could leave your kids while you shopped and a Weingarten's employee would keep them entertained. 
The store that sold Buster Brown Shoes had a machine that X-Rayed your foot so your mom could see your toes. 
Catching trout at Blacks Ferry Landing while watching the older boys ride across the river holding onto a short rope that trailed behind the ferry. 
Swimming around and jumping off Churchill Bridge. It was a wooden bridge if I remember correctly.


----------



## kj (May 23, 2004)

I remember the phone books being like that.I also remember that you dialed BE3(233) for Freeport and AN5(265) for Clute but don't remember Lake Jackson's.
There were 2 stores in Freeport that were on like 3rd and the other one was just around the corner on 4th.I don't remember their names but I remember getting push-ups at one of them.
I was born in a hospital on 4th or somewhere close to that.Anyone remember that hospital?


----------



## poops (Apr 15, 2006)

kj said:


> I remember the phone books being like that.I also remember that you dialed BE3(233) for Freeport and AN5(265) for Clute but don't remember Lake Jackson's.
> There were 2 stores in Freeport that were on like 3rd and the other one was just around the corner on 4th.I don't remember their names but I remember getting push-ups at one of them.
> I was born in a hospital on 4th or somewhere close to that.Anyone remember that hospital?


Lake Jackson was CY (Cypress)
Clute AN (Andrew)
Freeport BE (Belmont).

If memory serves me, the store with the push ups was Walgreens on the corner of Cherry (I think) and Broad. I'm still trying to think of the other store.

The Hospital was Brazosport Memorial Hospital. The one on 288 @ Dow was called The Dow Hospital and then Community Hospital (and I think somewhere in between was called Freeport Hospital, but not real sure).

Across the side street from BMH was the Western Auto and across from that was Polk Chevrolet (Now the soon to be torn down home of "Bat Wing Mowers").

poops


----------



## DEG (May 29, 2006)

Man I forgot about Shaddock's. Worked there as a stocker in high school. 
Some more:
4 wheeling at Dunbar park down by the creek
Old Amsterdam in Danbury
Playing softball with friends at the girls softball fields on weekends
Hanging out at the car wash next to Dairy Bar

Good times


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

When my whole family would go to the beach, dad would sometimes stop back by the Crow's Nest on 332 and we'd get some fries and somethin to drink. It was kind of across the road from where the Bucee's is now.


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

DEG said:


> 4 wheeling at Dunbar park down by the creek


heehee.....me and my buddy that used to do that called it "ROMPIN"!

They'd haul ur hiney downtown for doin that now.:frown:


----------



## wwd (Aug 11, 2005)

I suspect that Dr. Gerald Perryman delivered quite a few of the posters here. 

Anyone remember the South Texas Bohemian Cowboys and the sax player that stood ramrod still except for somehow moving one knee back and forth to the beat?


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

Any of yall ever eat at Mrs Macks Cafe in Angleton. It was a shack across from where Hi Lo used to be. I can remember going in there with my grandfather after feeding cows. You sat down at these long tables and the food was already out on the table. You just passed the bowls back and forth down the table. I can remember everyone went there in suits because it was close to the court house. Havent thought about that in years.


----------



## DEG (May 29, 2006)

Seems like I remember a place sorta like that in Freeport. Used to eat lunch there some. Go back to the kithchen and get a cfs right out of the frying pan.


----------



## Roughneck (Oct 18, 2006)

I liked playing football games at Hopper field when I was in high school. I thought it was cool to have a stadium by a river. I also remember a baseball game we played at b-port where the fog rolled in so thick, you couldn't see the ball after someone hit a pop up.


----------



## DEG (May 29, 2006)

Getting chased by Mr. Slade in his Volkswagon on the beach when I should have been in school.


----------



## JoshJ (Dec 13, 2006)

Three Wheelers at Dunbar and Lake Jackson Farms
Bicycles, fishing rods and tackleboxes going to Lake Jackson Park
Sneaking a flat bottom onto Lake Jackson and getting chased off.
Kneeboarding Buffalo Camp Bayou and Basdrop Bayou
Dudlys Resevoir between Old Angleon Road and Old 288
Roadsiding Geese in Damon


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

*Ok, heres one since this is a fish'n site, heres some fishin spot rememberances that are no longer available....*

How many of you got to go fishing at the SKIMMER GATES over in Plant A?

It was probably one of the finest bank fishing places I have ever fished at. But, as all things, people screwed it up. instead of fishing down there, little kids got to swimming and someone drowned so they fenced it up... It was always a treat, My grandfather would take me down there. He died in 68

Another great spot was under the bridge in front of what use to be the Dow/Brazosport Hospital between Freeport and LJ. My nephew has a plaque on his wall for largest croaker from a years gone by fishing fiesta that he won there. Back in the late 70's, after getting off at the plant, 2-3 of us would go there and catch specks..

One more fish'n hole gone by----
Across from the port of Freeport, the boat turn around drop off.. All you had to do is park on the side of the levee, walk over the levee and chunk in a live shrimp to the drop off (which was out there aways) the specks were thick there. Its also now fenced off. Since then, I have tried to go in there with my boat and fish that drop off, but twice have been run off by the port police due to security.

How many of you remember when the Quintanna jetties fell in with the lady sittin on top of it?

And, even tho it hasnt been all that long of a time....Jetty burger made the greas'est yet, best juicey hamburgers this since of Mars... mmmm mm


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

There is a railroad bridge across the barge canal that runs under 332 right by the old Community Hospital. It is to the East of the road several hundred yards. My grandmother used to take us and we'd drive down the levee that runs along the South side of the canal, park and walk out on the bridge to fish. We would absolutely tear the reds and croakers up off of that bridge, along with mangrove snapper. Whenever a train would come, we would sit out on the edge of the walkway until it passed. Of course, we would go lay a hook or 2 on the rail before it got there and ended up with some really cool flattened out hooks!


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

mcw said:


> what was the deal with all those dead trees out there where target and the exxon are now? Long time ago, I remember a bunch of dead trees, must have been a big fire over there.


There was a rumor years ago that this was where Dow tested the Agent orange. Don't know if there was any truth though.


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Livininlogs said:


> There was a rumor years ago that this was where Dow tested the Agent orange. Don't know if there was any truth though.


Well, the Dow Ag-Research facility _did_ used to be right across the street from there, kinda where the car dealerships, Tractor Supply are now.

I'm just sayin.......................


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

Anyone ever go to Willenbergs Pharmacy in Freeport? My Mom worked there for years. I can remember when them and Young's pharmacy would deliver your prescriptions. Young's use to be on the corner where the Army navy was, there they had a huge bar and old time soda shop. 

How bout the original 2J's out at Bastrop, 20 fried shrimp salad and drink for $1.75

ooo remember the outdoor bowling lane over by Polk chevy down town


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

*Great Thread*

Grew up in nothern Brazoria Co but spent many a good time down south..

-hunting at Damon Hunting Club (still there) getting my first squirrel, rabbit and hog. Then using squirrel livers, catching all the channel cats you wanted out of the San Bernard.
-finding .50 caliber hulls on the Texaco lease at Hoskins Mound. I guess the WWII pilots pulled a few practice rounds overhead.
- catching my biggest trout ever at 8.4 on the Surfside Jetties and eating at the Crows Nest on the way home.
-sneaking into the fish farm east of Chocolate at night and catching all you could carry - if the skeeters didn't get too bad...


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

watching the planes land across from the mall. 
rabbit hunting from the way streets in LJ


----------



## DiveMaster (May 21, 2004)

Since the thread is Brazoria County, things I miss growing up right out of West Columbia on 1301.
1. Riding my Honda 200X 3-wheeler to school almost 6 miles.
2. Going to school with my Marlin 22 hanging in my gun rack in the back window.
3. **** Hunting along the San Bernard and Brazos River with the trusty old Benjamin 22 and later single shot 410 and going to a feed store in Brazoria once a month to sale the hides. Back then we got anywhere from 15-35 bucks for the hides. That was big money for us kids. Mom hated the hides in the Freezer.
4. Eating breakfast with my Dad at the old Granny's and twin oaks where all the old farts would drink coffee in the mornings. That was cool.
5. Caring for my pet ****, red tailed hawk, bobcat and other wild critters I would collect.
6. Mud racing at the Armadillo, van vleck and the one in Damon in our 69 Ford Bronco.
7. Hunting hogs with our black mouth curs, rabbits with about 20 beagles we had and **** hunting with a walker.
Aahh, the good old days !
I could go on and on but got to get back to work.
DM


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

****, yall made me read 6 pages first and this just started yesterday.
Man, it's too bad I didn't meet Triple F a lot sooner, but then again we 
might not be here reminiscing. Ain't that right big boy.
I remember when there wasn't a mall, you looked out the right side window 
to see the planes. 
The long way from Brazoria. 
Best food was Dino's in Brazoria or Dairy Mart in Sweeny. 
Catching trunks full of crabs off levee road with my grandmother
Taking out of town guests to catch crabs off levee road
Ewww, Uncle Buck's is why I can't drink Jim Beam anymore.
Swimming at McNeal Bridge
Swimming across the river to prove you were a man
Ducroe's Point, many a trips down there.
Cow Trap, Lost Lake, Wolf Island
Walking the old jetties with my grandma and grandpa who live in Oyster Creek subdivision down from the prison.
Yes, Triple F, the remote controlled airplanes, the fire works shows and getting stuck
Dunbar and that big old tree with the roots out in the water, we'd always get wet there. The weird fish off dunbar peir, angle looking fish.
The amount of people at dunbar park.
Sneaking in to dunbar and making out under the big tree after it closed
Yes, 2-lane traffic on the beach and don't get me started on the good times there.


----------



## Portside (Jun 21, 2007)

Brown's Dept Store in Downtown Freeport. Groves' Army Navy, the bump in the road..I think it may have been "broad" street...and we all know why it was named "Broad" St right! My mom used to take us kids haulin but down the street and danged near get airborne on the bump! We were all riding on the back dashboard w/no seatbelts! Also had some great weekends swimming at the Freeport Inn hotel when they let the public swim there, I busted my lip in that pool. Now it's a crackhouse or something. My grandad owned the Pharmacy on the corner until 1969.


----------



## JoshJ (Dec 13, 2006)

Sow Trout said:


> I never believed that anyone was really catching bass in Buffalo Camp Bayou, but thought they were crawling over the levy and fishing in the Dow resovoir.
> 
> They actually did stock Buffalo Camp Bayou with bass in about 87 or 88. We use to catch the "stockers" all the time, but never anything big. BCB use to be full of BIG Crappie before the fish kill in 85.


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

JoshJ said:


> Sow Trout said:
> 
> 
> > I never believed that anyone was really catching bass in Buffalo Camp Bayou, but thought they were crawling over the levy and fishing in the Dow resovoir.
> ...


----------



## JoshJ (Dec 13, 2006)

I did hear about an occasional good size bass out of BCB, but I never caught or saw one. I assume they stocked it with talopia to try to get rid of the hycheins (sp?)?


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Sweet, Tilapia. Might need to drag my boat down there one night. Is there any section that don't have a house on it anymore?
Man, we used to do some serious frog giggin on BCB. I remember going out one night during the week. We had to have a big bull frog for a frog race in vacation Bible school. We just barely lost, the dang frog just sat there till right at the end. Then all the kids helped us catch that dang frog again. Spent a lot of time tied up across from the spillway on BCB under that shade tree too.

Hey what about the Gar hole in Freeport, spent a lot of time there too. Duck hunting in the dredge pits going toward Quintana.


----------



## DEG (May 29, 2006)

"Spent a lot of time tied up across from the spillway on BCB under that shade tree too."

Took a friend there in my dad's boat after he begged me for awhile to go. I rigged up with a hook and cork (no minnow) and cast it out. My friend laughed cause he thought I forgot to bait the hook. I leaned back, cracked open a cold one, and told him I didn't want the fish botherin' my beer drinkin'


----------



## finseeker (May 21, 2004)

Foster's bait camp ole river where Cap't Elliots was.Sid's grocery(the sherriff's dad) Penners Humble station,bicycle hill,Gary Park and sliding down the fire escape at Freeport Jr. high


----------



## catfishcaldwell81 (Jan 14, 2009)

Captain Eliott's charters from Freeport
Camping overnight on Surfside Beach
Purple Cow in Surfside
Catfishin' in Oyster Creek
Taking "casual" Sunday drive down OCD in Lake Jackson :smile:
Sunday afternoon lunch at Windswept in Freeport
Watching a movie at the old movie theater in Lake Jackson (not the dollar one, the one further down This Way St)
Watching helicopters take off from FM 523 outside of Oyster Creek
Eating at Bo's BBQ in Angleton
Fishing at Harris Resevoir
Shooting hogs & armadillos in the backyard as a kid outside of Long Pond


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Wow! What a bunch of memories. I caught my first fish on an artificial at the skimmer gates at night under their lights. It was a small trout on a silver spoon. My great garandmother, the one with the tarpon, had keys and access to just about every good fishing spot in the county. We caught reds all up and down the Dow Barge Canal and bass and bream at Jefferson Lake Sulfer on the San Branard. I think it was Evans' drug store that had the long counter. I don't remember one at Young's drug store. It was the Freeport hospital that was on Broad street. I always heard that it was called Broad Street because the Bohemians couldn't say "third". In Freeport we all bought our Levis at Griff's clothing store. Finster, you must be old to talk about the fire escapes at Freeport Jr. High. LOL It was all good times. What do kids do for fun today?


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

catfishcaldwell81, Bo's hasent changed at all. I remember being fascinated with the toy horses is the glass case when I was a kid. I took my 3 kids there Saturday and noticed them checking the horses out! Cool thread! 

I used to fish BCB also. I caught so many cats one night I lost track of time and my old man called out the gulf coast rescue squad on me.


----------



## Tx HNT/FSH College Boy (Dec 4, 2008)

Stuart said:


> wwd, forgot about the slot cars. Good one.
> 
> Anyone use to eat at Phillip's Cafe in Danbury?


 Phillips is still in Danbury, im guessing its a new one. And I have to say Leos is pretty cool the old lady in there still remembers me everytime i go in that place. We hunt some rice fields about five miles down the road been going there since i was four.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

I was born in the Freeport Hospital. Western Auto was on the opposite corner, Youngs across the street also. Leo Martin Chevrolet was beside Youngs. Grants, Niceners, Wolworths, Sears and Firestone all in Downtown. The bicycle trails were every where, each part of town had their own set of trails and I had a wreck on all of them,.. LOL !!

Thank You All for the Memorie's !!
Daniel
aka ( DANO )


----------



## atm_93 (Mar 16, 2005)

one more new one to add. 

Back in the day, Center Way & Magnolia used to always, always always flood. We would drag our canoe/10'flatbottom/inner tube and paddle around the floating ant piles up and down the Chinaberry Hills until the water would go down.


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

Tx HNT/FSH College Boy said:


> Phillips is still in Danbury, im guessing its a new one. And I have to say Leos is pretty cool the old lady in there still remembers me everytime i go in that place. We hunt some rice fields about five miles down the road been going there since i was four.


Filips is still owned by the same family but its not the same as it was when it was over by the tracks and I heard Leos wont reopen after the storm.


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

Got in late on this one(computer broke) but I grew up in Freeport in the 50's-80,these all bring back memories.
Did any one mention "Bicycle Hill" in Freepot? or playing football every Sunday evening at the Catholic Church Lot on 7th street.?

And the times that we used to Skip school to eat lunch and get caught by Jim Phillips, he used to say "Enjoy your lunch Gentlemen come see me when you get back to School.I know Betty Stamps saw a lot of tears come out of that office.

And if you received "LICKS" from Big Jim then go ahead and get on down to Mr. Mack,and Flash because they were going to get their Licks in also. I hated licks from Flash,he made you lay face down on the floor. No give there.

Still go visit Freeport from time to time but it is so sad to see that town turn into a run down Ghost Town. Even most of the older residents have moved to Lake Jackson now.
Any way; thank you Billy for starting this thread it was enjoyable.


----------



## Tx HNT/FSH College Boy (Dec 4, 2008)

br549 said:


> Filips is still owned by the same family but its not the same as it was when it was over by the tracks and I heard Leos wont reopen after the storm.


 I see....I only got down there once to hunt this year I have to be honest I really didnt see if Leos was open or not. I Hope there doing alright! But I pass right by on the way to the Hunting and fishing club i'll probably stop by next time!


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

Tx HNT/FSH College Boy said:


> I see....I only got down there once to hunt this year I have to be honest I really didnt see if Leos was open or not. I Hope there doing alright! But I pass right by on the way to the Hunting and fishing club i'll probably stop by next time!


 I havent been by to check but thats what I heard. Hope its not true, used to get some great steaks there.


----------



## rkm (Jul 6, 2005)

br549 said:


> Filips is still owned by the same family but its not the same as it was when it was over by the tracks and I heard Leos wont reopen after the storm.


The original Fillip's was in "downtown" Danbury. I grew up in Danbury and I remember going there. I remember riding our bikes to Leo's for slushes.

I remember the old drive in outside Angleton, but we never went there. We did go to the old Beacon theater in Angleton a few times.


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

OK try this one without going to the web: what year was the San luis pass bridge opened? Don't cheat. 
Also,did anyone go to Lake Jackson JH and remember Coach Scarbourgh?


----------



## wwd (Aug 11, 2005)

"Also,did anyone go to Lake Jackson JH and remember Coach Scarbourgh?"

Heh, He could lay the wood to your rear. His size scared ya more than anything. I recall that Mrs. Martin and her two handed approach with the planed down wooden bat was worse though. She could lift you off the floor.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Loe and Theo's at Sportsman Span bridge, good people.

Harris Reservoir before it belonged to DOW, spend many a night
sleeping in someone's boat tied up by the crappie house, the old that
floated. Falling in the water at the crappie house in dead of winter.
Big Bertha, that huge alligator that hung out in the corner before
turning to go down the peninsula.


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

ksk said:


> Also,did anyone go to Lake Jackson JH and remember Coach Scarbourgh?


Dude! I just got chills runnin down my spine! I don't think there was another human being that enjoyed givin licks as much as that man did! And trust me, I got more than my share from him!

On the other side of that, there was Caoch Gilliam..........


----------



## mcw (Jun 8, 2004)

man, I remember both Scarborough and Gilliam, they were handy with a paddle. There was also a History teacher named Mr. Todd that would light you up as well. He told me his Dad died in 1951 wade fishing at surfside beach when he was struck by lightning. Interesting guy.


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

I coached with Coach Scarbourgh,Coach Robertson,and Coach Tinner in 1975.Coach gave the hardest licks I ever saw.


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Mr. Todd..........we used to jack with that man so much! lol! One mornin, we all turned our desks around facing the back wall and were sittin there quietly when the bell rang and he walked in. He went to his little podium, pulled out his roll sheet and called roll, then proceeded to start with the lesson for that day. Never even acknowledged what we had done, so it was absolutely no fun and we all slowly turned our desks back around.hwell:

We got him good one day. His thermos of coffee that he always kept on top of the filing cabinet and poured fresh cups throughout the day got a dose of the unflavored Exlax tablets one day. We really felt bad once we found out the extent of it's effect on him later that day

I will say one thing though, years and years later, after my divorce, I hooked up with this pretty smokin woman at the dance hall. Well, we started dating, and one evening when I went over to pick her, she said to pick her up at her parents place cause she was over there visiting. When I knocked on the door, MR TODD ANSWERED!!!!!!!!!!! He looked at me, got this really weird look on his face, started shakin his head and turned to his daughter and said one word.......................NO!:biggrin:


----------



## wildbill (Aug 11, 2005)

triple f said:


> He looked at me, got this really weird look on his face, started shakin his head and turned to his daughter and said one word.......................NO!:biggrin:


Be honest Lance, that couldn't have been the only time that happened


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

I'll pass along some things my dad has talked about. I'll think of more later.

There was a very small black community around Shy Pond in Lake Jackson. He got to know the man that had a house on the pond and that man would let dad duck hunt there. For those of you that have seen the white crosses behind the Brazos Mall, I believe those are marking graves from that black community.

Dad would talk about going to Surfside beach and there would be pigs running up and down the beach that belonged to people down there.

Oyster Creek Drive was a shell road and people would ride their horses up and down it.

When Lake Jackson first got going, maybe it was Dow that would show movies on the side of a building, no screen, just a white wall.

There was an artesian well in downtown Freeport.

When my grandpa hired on with Dow, he lived in camp chemical for a while. My grandmother and dad would come form Sealy to see him on the weekends .

Dad felt the Texas City blast in Lake Jackson when it happened in 1947.

My dad would drive his Ford 8N tractor to Freeport from Angleton in the early sixties to mow some land around an airport there. I didn't know there was an airport there. Maybe airport is a strong word, perhaps it was a runway.


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Yeah Stuart, that old black man that lived on Shy Pond ran my dad and his buddies off repeatedly out of his orchard. He had some fruit trees, and they would always sneak over there and try and swipe some.

My dad attended the first day of school held in the first schoolhouse in Lake Jackson. He is one of the barefoot kids in the pictures in the Historical Museum downtown, and my grandparents (his folks) are listed as pioneers of the city.

We've been here a little while!

My grandson is 5th generation!


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

My dad was working at Jefferson Lake the day the ship blew in Texas City.He


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh, and that cemetery behind the mall......we used to go out there in high school at night and look around. It was all overgrown and there was absolutely no evidence it was there, and unless you knew exactly where you were going, it was very hidden. It was really interesting though. Right along the banks of Oyster Creek, marked and unmarked graves, some of them sunken down. Some of the old headstones simply said Mother, Daughter, Son, with no names at all.

Some years ago, we got a request at the survey company that I was managing to survey an old graveyard behind the Brazos Mall. Nobody knew what they were talking about except me. None of the other survey companies knew anything about it either, and there were no official records at the courthouse that designated it. Because I knew, from years ago, where it was located, as well as remembered seeing an old front entrance to it back in the woods, I took the job. I was actually able to locate the old barbed-wire and rotted off fenceposts that surrounded it by crawling along and scraping down through the rotten leaves and top layer of dirt. The historical society used my survey to restore and preserve it after that.


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

Hit the wrong button.My dad was working at Jefferson Lake the day the ship blew in Texas City.He said the ground shook for 5 minutes.He remembers riding a horse from Brazoria to Lake Jackson area to deer and squirrel hunt.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

triple f said:


> Yeah Stuart, that old black man that lived on Shy Pond ran my dad and his buddies off repeatedly out of his orchard. He had some fruit trees, and they would always sneak over there and try and swipe some.
> 
> My dad attended the first day of school held in the first schoolhouse in Lake Jackson. He is one of the barefoot kids in the pictures in the Historical Museum downtown, and my grandparents (his folks) are listed as pioneers of the city.
> 
> ...


Yeah, my grandparents are listed there too as the first 100 or whatever. They lived on Trumpet Vine.


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

*San Luis Pass Bridge*

Honest guess. Opened in 1968, give or take 2 years.

I remember wade fishing the pass with Dad when that infernal pile driver made racket day after day. From Pearland we sometimes drove to the west side and fished Cold Pass, there was a bait camp there somewhere about where the County Park is now. Other times we would come from the east side and wade that shoreline. Saw my first jumped tarpon there, lasted only one jump followed by a string of expletives by Dad.


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

workorfish said:


> Honest guess. Opened in 1968, give or take 2 years.
> 
> I remember wade fishing the pass with Dad when that infernal pile driver made racket day after day. From Pearland we sometimes drove to the west side and fished Cold Pass, there was a bait camp there somewhere about where the County Park is now. Other times we would come from the east side and wade that shoreline. Saw my first jumped tarpon there, lasted only one jump followed by a string of expletives by Dad.


You were close,1966.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Spring of '67 is the first time I drove on it.


ksk said:


> OK try this one without going to the web: what year was the San luis pass bridge opened? Don't cheat.
> Also,did anyone go to Lake Jackson JH and remember Coach Scarbourgh?


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

Sow Trout said:


> Spring of '67 is the first time I drove on it.


Same here.I have some old clippings of the Brazoria County News and on the front page it talks about the bridge opening on Saturday,Dec.17th,1966.The bridge was know as the San Luis-Vacek Bridge.Cost to drive over it was 75 cents.What is interesting is the last sentence of the article ''When the bonds are paid off to build the bridge,the toll will be discontinued.''


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

ksk said:


> Same here.I have some old clippings of the Brazoria County News and on the front page it talks about the bridge opening on Saturday,Dec.17th,1966.The bridge was know as the San Luis-Vacek Bridge.Cost to drive over it was 75 cents.What is interesting is the last sentence of the article ''When the bonds are paid off to build the bridge,the toll will be discontinued.''


I was there the day of the dedecation with my dad and Mr. John Caldwell Sr. A norther blew in and it was Coooold. we had to drive around and go through Galveston. The dedication was on that side and when it was over dad had to pay the toll to get back across.


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

Don't rember seeing anything bout BB gun wars of chinaberry fights.

OK heres one to test your age
Who Remembers THE INITIATION. Last day of school all sixth grades left the doors of elementry school for the last time at a dead run and in fear of the Jr. High guys. If you were slow you were caught and your face painted with the reddish cheapest lipstick the stores had to offer.


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

Livininlogs said:


> I was there the day of the dedecation with my dad and Mr. John Caldwell Sr. A norther blew in and it was Coooold. we had to drive around and go through Galveston. The dedication was on that side and when it was over dad had to pay the toll to get back across.


I would have been there but I played in a state championship that night.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

From the Lake Jackson side of Oyster Creek we would sometimes watch the prison guards train their hounds by having them chase a trustee through the woods.


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

Sow Trout said:


> Wow! What a bunch of memories. I caught my first fish on an artificial at the skimmer gates at night under their lights. It was a small trout on a silver spoon. My great garandmother, the one with the tarpon, had keys and access to just about every good fishing spot in the county. We caught reds all up and down the Dow Barge Canal and bass and bream at Jefferson Lake Sulfer on the San Branard. I think it was Evans' drug store that had the long counter. I don't remember one at Young's drug store. It was the Freeport hospital that was on Broad street. I always heard that it was called Broad Street because the Bohemians couldn't say "third". In Freeport we all bought our Levis at Griff's clothing store. Finster, you must be old to talk about the fire escapes at Freeport Jr. High. LOL It was all good times. What do kids do for fun today?


Your right it was Evan's with the soda fountain. Question Did you Great grandmother and father run the Skimmer gates. then after you GGfather died she continued the duties. If so I remember Dad speaking of her. Always spoke of how she could throw a cast net better than anyone he knew.


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

Ok Ohe more for tonight.

I know I wasn't the only one that rented a sein and hit the beach with buds. Man that was some times. Remember swimming it back in and getting a good pocket then realizing you and a couple of sharks inside wanting out badly...lol 

Maybe two going out the mouth and back up into lost lake to cream the flounder.


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

Ok..I'm feeling a bit old right now!! LOL
I cannot believe someone actually remembers the hijacked plane in LJ. People think I'm crazy when I mention it!! Jessica Savage got arrested there, I think by Joe King (he was a DPS trooper). The plane was so big and the runway was so short, they flew in 2 pilots from Fl. took everything out (luggage, seats, etc) put enough fuel in to get to Hobby. They took off and went straight up to clear the power lines. 
The headstone in Danbury..yep..saw that one. Ghost in Bailey's Praire..it really was!! LOL There was a pond we swam in on hwy 35 just past the Phillips' place..had a rope we'd swing out into the water. Rolands in Angleton. Fillips in Danbury (they are now next to Leo's) and still pretty good! Use to camp in the woods at Dunbar park where 288 is now. And we can't forget Dr. Ward in Angleton..he was the best vet!! He loved my German Shepard!!


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Livininlogs said:


> Don't rember seeing anything bout BB gun wars of chinaberry fights.
> 
> OK heres one to test your age
> Who Remembers THE INITIATION. Last day of school all sixth grades left the doors of elementry school for the last time at a dead run and in fear of the Jr. High guys. If you were slow you were caught and your face painted with the reddish cheapest lipstick the stores had to offer.


Yep, that was a big thing in Jones Creek with'm coming out of Stephen F. Austin... Wonder when that stopped? That had been going on long before I went from 6th to 7th... and that would have been 66-67ish for me

Speaking of initiations... NO ONE SHOULD FORGET brazosport FFA initation night... one word WOW!!!

Mr. Greenway is still around, I see him occasionally, but he's really showing his age, Mr. Mack too.

The only two still left at the High School from that era is Doug Boone and Doc Smith (billy ray), hes still wearin his tie died lab coat... :butterfly

I did see and talk with Don Hillis the wood shop teacher back then at a Wharton football game. Hes been whartons superintendent for many years.. Still looks the same and is still a great guy..


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

No, he ran Clemens State Prison Farm. I caught that trout in 1959 so the skimmer gates were open for a while after that.


Livininlogs said:


> Your right it was Evan's with the soda fountain. Question Did you Great grandmother and father run the Skimmer gates. then after you GGfather died she continued the duties. If so I remember Dad speaking of her. Always spoke of how she could throw a cast net better than anyone he knew.


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

How many of you used to sneak out behind SFA school and walk craw for miles to shoot them geese. What a hoot that was!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

hog said:


> Yep, that was a big thing in Jones Creek with'm coming out of Stephen F. Austin... Wonder when that stopped? That had been going on long before I went from 6th to 7th... and that would have been 66-67ish for me
> 
> Speaking of initiations... NO ONE SHOULD FORGET brazosport FFA initation night... one word WOW!!!
> 
> ...


Oh Man FFA initiation can still smell it.lol Didn't think I would ever get that grease and stink out of my hair. I did hear Doc Smith was still there. Had to have been one of my best teachers.


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

Anybody remember all the goats that were in the saltgrass along the banks of Bastrop Bayou around the ICW


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

Did your grandmother live by the San Bernard river right by the bridge? I visited with an old lady there once who had a picture of an inmate at Ramsey who had just had his head chopped off. He was sitting in a chair, with a freshly lit lucky strike, headless. Her husband was warden of a local prison, I think Ramsey.



Sow Trout said:


> No, he ran Clemens State Prison Farm. I caught that trout in 1959 so the skimmer gates were open for a while after that.


----------



## willyhunting (Apr 21, 2006)

On the plane hijacking,

Savage was arrested by Robert Gladney, the then sheriff that had a larger than life persona to him, I guess being 6'7 and wearing a gun all the time will do that to ya....He even sat the responding FBI agents down and explained to them that he was going to end this his way, and he did...


Joe king would later beat Gladney in the election for sheriff and become the first person to win a county wide election as a republican.


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

From "The Facts"

Soon after the sheriff arrived, Sande Schmitt, a 25-year-old stewardess from Fort Lauderdale, Fla., dropped to the wing of the plane, then to the ground and ran toward Gladney.

The hijackers had sent her to relay their demands: a plane and a pilot to take them to another country. They would take the hostages to the runway beside the new plane and get aboard before releasing the women as the aircraft took off.

“That ain’t goin’ to happen,” Gladney said.

About 10 a.m., when the plane’s fuel ran out and the roar of the engines died, the gunmen communicated their demands through three stewardesses using a bullhorn.


Gladney maintained communication with the dispatcher at his office from his car, which was parked on the airport’s runway. He looked up a short time later to see a helicopter landing with the first group of FBI agents to arrive at the scene. This contingent of federal officers eventually would total about 50.

The FBI agents set up a command center in the airport, where police from surrounding cities, state troopers, Dow security officers and Lake Jackson firefighters were on the scene.

“A few minutes later one feller in his suit and tie came running down the pavement and whipped out his ID,” Gladney remembered recently.

“This feller said, ‘I’m Special Agent So-and-So with the FBI, and we are in charge of this skyjacking scene.’”

Gladney, a tall, laconic man, looked down at the much shorter federal agent and replied, “I am the sheriff of Brazoria County. Let me ask you to repeat what you just said.

“He repeated it, word for word, and I said, ‘I am Robert Gladney, and in Brazoria County I am in charge,” Gladney told him. “If these people expected me to turn my work over to somebody else, I don’t believe they would have elected me as sheriff.”

As Gladney remembers this confrontation, the agent stepped back in surprise and said, “I am going to have to call Washington.”

“I told him to go right ahead and to come back and tell me what Washington had to say,” Gladney recalled. “When he came back, he said his instructions were to work with the sheriff any way he could, if I would allow him to do so.”

“I told him that would be fine, so long as he let me be in charge.”

Gladney then explained that on a July day on the Texas Gulf Coast, without air conditioning in the plane, it wouldn’t take long before the hijackers “are going to think they are in Hell, and they are going to come out.”

Still garbed in his suit coat and tie, mopping his dripping brow, and breathless from running back and forth across the steaming pavement in an attempt to communicate with the air pirates, the FBI agent nodded in apparent understanding


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

No, that was my uncle, Harold Graves and my aunt Beatrice. They lived at McNeil bridge ( he was kin to the McNeils). He had a virtual museum in that house. I remember the photo you are talking about. His head was in his plate and he was still holding the lit cigarette upright with his elbow resting on the table. I think Beatrice gave most of that stuff to the museum in either Brazoria or in Angleton. I still rember a bunch of the other stuff he had. Harold worked in both, the prison system and the sheriff's department.


TheGoose said:


> Did your grandmother live by the San Bernard river right by the bridge? I visited with an old lady there once who had a picture of an inmate at Ramsey who had just had his head chopped off. He was sitting in a chair, with a freshly lit lucky strike, headless. Her husband was warden of a local prison, I think Ramsey.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

That was the Perry's property. You could also get there by boat by going through the 2 or 3 bodies of Jones lakes off the intracoastal. At least that is what I have heard LOL


SURF Buster said:


> How many of you used to sneak out behind SFA school and walk craw for miles to shoot them geese. What a hoot that was!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Gladney used to lease some land from me for grazing. I was telling him about a problem I was having with someone and what they were threatening to do. Gladney said "he better not or I'll hire a taxidermist to mount his head". He probably would have. One time his father had crawled under the house and couldn't scoot back out feet first. He told Robert to pull him out by his feet so he was hooking him up to the truck with a chain before someone stopped him.


willyhunting said:


> On the plane hijacking,
> 
> Savage was arrested by Robert Gladney, the then sheriff that had a larger than life persona to him, I guess being 6'7 and wearing a gun all the time will do that to ya....He even sat the responding FBI agents down and explained to them that he was going to end this his way, and he did...
> 
> Joe king would later beat Gladney in the election for sheriff and become the first person to win a county wide election as a republican.


----------



## Krash (May 21, 2004)

How many folks remember "dead man's curve" out on 523? I forget how many cars and bodies they pulled out of there.Most were teeneagers that were thought to have run away if I remember correctly.
Along the same lines,they found several cars and bodies in Union bayou right behind Buc'ee's(it was Ernie's then). That used to be the best spot around to catch blue crabs.
Funny........I still don't see anybody crabbing there all these years later.


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

Krash said:


> How many folks remember "dead man's curve" out on 523? I forget how many cars and bodies they pulled out of there.Most were teeneagers that were thought to have run away if I remember correctly.
> Along the same lines,they found several cars and bodies in Union bayou right behind Buc'ee's(it was Ernie's then). That used to be the best spot around to catch blue crabs.
> Funny........I still don't see anybody crabbing there all these years later.


Our present sheriff was in charge of the East Union Bayou job. He told me once that the bodies were still buckled into the cars and that one teenager from Angleton that was found was wearing a timex watch that still had the correct time after 18 months under water. Sure used to be some good crabbing there!


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

Wonder how much pucker factor was calculated in for the pilot that took that plane out of there? Things sure have changed in that area.


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

OK Billy lets go way back. When Shorty's Beer Joint down on Broad street was the place to hang out with your dad(It is now Scotties).

After the Friday Night Football games at Hopper Field every one would load up and head to Lone Star Lake on Brigance Road in Brazoria,ole Pancho would Rule with a Strong Hand and His 30.30.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

SURF Buster said:


> How many of you used to sneak out behind SFA school and walk craw for miles to shoot them geese. What a hoot that was!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ok, YOU N I HAVE TO KNOW ONE ANOTHER  there was only a select group of us that hunted together for years behind the school from about 67/8-73/4... and ones workin as a ranger now on the Justin Hurst wildlife refuge on the EXACT same land he/we trespassed on our entire youth years... , I saw another one at church recently and he has several brothers (which Im guessin you are one of) and we're about the same age..

Outlaws to rangers... whats the world comin to :spineyes:

I loved every minute of it, No one could have had as much fun as we did grow'n up do'in that stuff... :bounce:

Heres my hint--my labs name was Flipper...


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Sow Trout said:


> That was the Perry's property. You could also get there by boat by going through the 2 or 3 bodies of Jones lakes off the intracoastal. At least that is what I have heard LOL


I did that to commin in from the san benard... Fred Bullington had the motor and we always had to remember to bring the shear pins.

In regards to the bodies of water coming in perrys backwards (one was mcneil lake) and we would always try and go as far as a spot we called the donut hole..... one of our crew in another boat one morning shot a blue herring for some unknown reason, he new better than that and a game warden saw him do it with his XX power binoculars and fined him some kinda bad... :spineyes: I think that one incident ended our trespassing days for good..


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

_I do remember Shorty's. Fine upstanding place there LOL. Remember Audry's across Velasco Blvd from where three Brothers use to be. on the side road. Walter use to frequent that fine place. I saw him run across a table and stand in a guys lap while he whupped the tar out of him. For those who did not know Walter he was a little person lol. OF Course I was just a child then and forced in that place by the prople I was with. _


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

*Thank you Thank you Thank you*

All you baby boomers have really brought back the memories. What a road we've been down. I don't think these following generations will have anything of what we had. I know thats always said and our Grand kids like all will have good memories of growing but gone are the days leaving your doors unlocked when you went out of town, even your car over night. Gone is the feeling of safety when walking through any neighborhood of your own town at night. I hate sayin this but I think we were the last generation to be raised by the village, and it worked. Don't know how that got away from us but it did.

Here's to the memories

Surf Buster and Fin Seeker here's to those hot days out on Lyons field trying to put that ball over the tall green fence

Hog theres not a time when I come back down that I drive over the new 36 bridge and look out and see the Appolussas out in the salt Grass. That was as much a land mark as any structure in the area.

I know I know some of you other folks remembering with us we have to cause the way it sounds we chewed a lot of the same dirt together.

So please keep this up as long as the brain cells can dig out the memories it's great to live these times over again


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

kj said:


> Louis's Barber Shop
> Rasberry's
> Antonelli's for sure
> Used to go with my dad to Bodiddles
> ...


----------



## vinsp (Mar 12, 2006)

Sitting on the porch at Dells Look Out on Surfside beach. Brisa met my wife there in 88 about the only thing I still have from those days is her.


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

Maricle Lake (that's the correct spelling), Armstrong Lake, knowing how to drive from Old Ocean to Sweeny through the woods without crossing a fence, 33million rabbits spotlighted and sold (that' how I made money). Having a regular driver's license and a car at 14 years old, Hassima Swamp, Flagg Pond, the tank farm, hunting and fishing everyday of my life, The Capitol Oak in West Columbia, all the plantation houses, catching alligators, gigging frogs, fishing Matagorda and Sargent when Brown Cedar Cut was wide and deep, no kid had a better life.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Dean Scott use to play at the Peppermint Lounge on surfside beach. He could imitate just about any singer and told us he used to work with Joey Dee at the Peppermint Lounge in NYC. He lied. I don't remember the name of the beer joint on the beach where the owner would sell it every labor day and repossess and remodel it by memorial day. The last time I remember he had done that nine times.


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

Since Walter was about 4' tall and me being 6'4 it was so hard to convince people that Walter and I were twin cousins.
Now Walter did have a advantage being short and all,he always had a BIRDS EYE view ay the BAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

I plum forgot about the peppermint lounge 

Yep Walter did have a different view of life.

Does anybody remember doing to eat at the Dow Cafeteria on Sundays out on 288 they would open to the public I think only on Sundays.

We would also go down in Velasco to Lewis's Bar B Que man that was some good. 

I also remember when they announced busing. Laner (sp) school was to be closed and everyone bussed to the other schools. Heck I wanted to go that school it was the only school in the area with AC in the rooms LOL


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

ol' salt said:


> Maricle Lake (that's the correct spelling), Armstrong Lake, knowing how to drive from Old Ocean to Sweeny through the woods without crossing a fence, 33million rabbits spotlighted and sold (that' how I made money). Having a regular driver's license and a car at 14 years old, Hassima Swamp, Flagg Pond, the tank farm, hunting and fishing everyday of my life, The Capitol Oak in West Columbia, all the plantation houses, catching alligators, gigging frogs, fishing Matagorda and Sargent when Brown Cedar Cut was wide and deep, no kid had a better life.


Maricle lake,wow,that brings back memories.Myself,dad and brother caught over 100 long ear brim there once. We would go to Old Ocean from Sweeny down Red bird trail [road],everyone had a key to the gate, when I was in hs.Anyone ever live in the housing at Old Ocean and dad work for Phillips at the time?


----------



## phishnphool (Aug 27, 2005)

I know this is an old thread, but had to add a few things!

Sandpiper Inn on the way to Surfside, that had a Cowboy and Surfer entrance. It was also owned by Roland Travis. 35c for hamburger 40c w/ cheese on it!! 

The band: Moon Child

Eddie's Daylight Donuts was the name of the donut shop downtown LJ


----------



## SeaDeezKnots (Aug 23, 2006)

Bevo&Pevo said:


> What about when Beach,Bait and Tackle was the premier "gettin place" before Bucee's was Bucee's? Who got chased off from Uncle Buck's before it became a Dow storage site? Brisa's was short lived but I had a ton a fun there. Left a girlfriend there one time....Oops! I wasn't native to Brazoria Co., but I logged many a mile between Brazoria and Matagorda Co. Some time the fun was just going from one to the other. B&P


Beach, Bait was the place. Everybody always met there. It was the hub for all beach parties.

Dairy Bar 
4th of July at Dunbar Park 
Vrazel's
the Armadillo
the House of the Century (I can't say what local Angleton teens called it)
neighborhood wiffleball games 
fishing with my best friend at bieri lakes
going to the drive-in movies between Richwood and Angleton
Super Taco in Angleton right by the stadium
Trying to give directions to people from other cities to find our house in LJ (this way, that way, etc.)

I was a Lake Jackson Intermediate panther before they bulldozed my old stomping grounds (Lake Jackson National League field) and built the new middle school.

Good times, man. Fond memories.


----------



## wayne57 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Record it all*

This has really been a trip back in time and it needs to be recorded for future genarations.

A few weeks ago I was called to the Freeport Muesum on a Sat morning to Video some old timers talking about the early days of Freeport and Southeren Brazoria County.It was great!!!!
If any of you have any intrest in sharing your stores, you need to get intouch with 
Nat Hickey with the City of Freeport 979-233-3526.

They plan on doing another video shoot later in the summer.I'm sure Nat would welcome your comments. It's real EZ you just sit down and someone will get you started with a question or two and you just talk away. We will video you and make a tape to play at the Muesum.You can also contact Mary Stotler at the same phone number.She is the Director of the Freeport "Main Street" program. 
Nat and Mary is not aware that I am posting this info on 2cool but they will know Monday morning


----------



## 15476 (May 15, 2006)

my dad also spoke of the same thing riding horseback and hunting on the Riggs land.


----------



## 15476 (May 15, 2006)

*housing*



ksk said:


> Maricle lake,wow,that brings back memories.Myself,dad and brother caught over 100 long ear brim there once. We would go to Old Ocean from Sweeny down Red bird trail [road],everyone had a key to the gate, when I was in hs.Anyone ever live in the housing at Old Ocean and dad work for Phillips at the time?


 mother and dad lived there after dad got out of the navy from WWII, and went to work for Phillips. later moved to sweeny.


----------



## 15476 (May 15, 2006)

*dance hall*



wwd said:


> It was a special treat to go to Phillip's Cafe and get a chicken fried steak.
> 
> Vrazel's
> 
> What was the dance place in Liverpool?


 snug harbor


----------



## 15476 (May 15, 2006)

*stocker*



DEG said:


> Man I forgot about Shaddock's. Worked there as a stocker in high school.
> Some more:
> 4 wheeling at Dunbar park down by the creek
> Old Amsterdam in Danbury
> ...


 what year did you work there ? i was a stocker there in 1978.


----------



## 15476 (May 15, 2006)

*mr.slade*



DEG said:


> Getting chased by Mr. Slade in his Volkswagon on the beach when I should have been in school.


 LOL! ol mr.slade... i decided to leave school one morning and go to the beach. fired up my camaro and tried to ease out of the parking lot. slade was hiding behind one those big trees right there as you get to brazoswood dr. turned me around and got 3 days D-hall.


----------



## 15476 (May 15, 2006)

*coaches*



triple f said:


> Dude! I just got chills runnin down my spine! I don't think there was another human being that enjoyed givin licks as much as that man did! And trust me, I got more than my share from him!
> 
> On the other side of that, there was Caoch Gilliam..........


 any remember coach kees ?


----------



## ELF62 (Dec 24, 2004)

KGOL radio


----------



## just4fun (Feb 14, 2006)

had to have ran with a bunch of ya'll .or sure seems like it
mike hall


----------



## wbay2crowded (Jul 13, 2007)

Just saw this&#8230;

Born in 4th street Dow Hospital
Streets: 11th 10th 9th 8th 7th 6th 5th 4th BROAD??? & 2nd
Walked to Jane Long Elem every day (remember duck & cover drills?)
Ate ice cream & drank root beer @ Antonelli's (after church)
Swam @ the Dow Hotel in the summer
Met Sid Lasher @ Lions Carnival
Rode the "Bucking Barrel" in Jones Creek
Played @ Peppermint Park on 8th street
"raided" Mr. Lindsay's ponds at the golf course
Jumped off the Velasco RR bridge
Went to the boat races on the Old Brazos
Ate FF's @ Rasberry's
The Pool Hall on Broad was where the "hoods" hung out (for Metaboy..lol) 
Learned NOT to wipe eyes at night when Dow was letting out "tear gas"
Bought shotguns, shells, bicycles, etc @ Wstrn Auto
Hunted Long Pond before going to school&#8230;plenty of skeeters
Remember the "pull barge" at Blue Lake???
Got flat tops & haircuts @ Penner's & Louis Sassin's
STILL have green & white insulated cups from Penner's full service Humble station
Got licks from Flash, Mack, & Phillips
Played foosball @ bowlin' ally
Fished @ gar hole, skimmer gates, & Old Brazos
Sold gars on "East End" for 50 cents each 
Bought my eating shrimp from the Farmer's Tx Seafood
Bought candy on Mother's day from Willinberg's (on credit) when I was 10 yrs old
Bought all clothes @ Brown's
Was quite intrigued w/ Groves Army/Navy Store
Crashed a few times @ Bicycle hill
Played football on Sundays @ Catholic Church
Rode Honda @ Gun Mounds Quintana
Skipped school & ate @ Leo's café
Took levee shortcut to Surfside, except during Dow strikes when Unions threw nails out
Learned to "shoot" pier @ Surfside on Weber Pig Twin Fin
Saw B. J. Thomas @ Fairchild Hall
Mike D. lost his life @ dead man's curve
Drank beer in little Schlitz glasses @ Shorty's after working @ Dow
Also drank beer @ Schooner after working graveyards @ Dow (7:00AM)
Remember Quintana Breeze?
Bought 45's @ Walter's record shop
Bought 4 hamburgers for a dollar @ C-99 after surfing

I could go on & on&#8230;

Glad ol' Nat Hickey's still alive.


----------



## Packup (May 27, 2009)

Man, y'all are killing me.....
I grew up in Alvin but visited some if not most of the places mentioned.
Can't tell you how many times I went to Vrazel's.. man I loved that place.
Thanks for helping me remember just how good we had it. You know, we ain't thankful enough of the times we grew up in, aint like that now........


----------



## saintsfan (Jun 1, 2004)

Did not spend my entire life in brazoria county but here are a few:

Riding bikes at "Honda Hills" behind the aparpent complex on the corner of 332 and oyster creek drive.

leaving the house early so you could stop in at the convenience store an play Street Fighter and load up on bubble gum before school.

Shooting water balloons over the sound wall next to 332 into the mall parking lot using a sling shot.

Driving dow to the mouth of the brazos on friday nights for campfires with friends.

going to Emil's for a haircut.

The old lake jackson movie theater.

Driving all over the county trying to find new places to hunt and fish. I still remember getting grounded for crossing over the county line when we went to Galveston 

spending nights at san luis pass sleeping in the bed of a truck and fishing.

The old Walmart.

Chasing flocks of ducks all over the marsh north of the beach at the mouth of the river.

Having to dig multiple vehicles out after getting stuck at Bryan Mound.

Waking up at 5:00 in the morning to fish at shypond with a can of corn as bait.


----------



## DEG (May 29, 2006)

I was there in 76 or 77 (I think). Got fired for not wearing my tie. LOL


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

jackk said:


> any remember coach kees ?


I remember him.Heard he died a few years ago.


----------



## weedline08 (Feb 19, 2008)

Ok, Do you remember Ralph's Game Room down town LJ. How about Adam's Pizza in Clute. Doc Holidays in Clute. Ok, heres and oldie, Billy Goat Trail in LJ. Mud hogging on the land north of the Bowling alley, 2 mile trail. Bought my first can of Skoal from Shaddocks for 19 cents. Getting a suicide from Lake Drug. Digging up the Indian Mounds near Shy Pond and selling the arrow heads to the LJ museum for Game Room money. Fishing Hagan's Lake. Riding around LJ with my 20 Guage shotgun on my handlebars and LJ police didnt even notice. Riding my Suzuki 90 to go Duck hunting/ with a expansion chamber (very Loud). Going to McBeth to ride steers on Friday night and never winning because we were the wrong color.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Probably the only reason I didn't go to prison is that Slade told me I'd be there within ten years. I had to prove him wrong.


jackk said:


> LOL! ol mr.slade... i decided to leave school one morning and go to the beach. fired up my camaro and tried to ease out of the parking lot. slade was hiding behind one those big trees right there as you get to brazoswood dr. turned me around and got 3 days D-hall.


----------



## weedline08 (Feb 19, 2008)

Do yall remember Coach Anderson being in a commercial for Circle Boot at the Lake Theater. Woodward & Dunson Hardware downtown LJ. Not sure if I spelled it right. I bought my first bike from there with my paper route money. Going to Woolworth for lunch. I always enjoyed going into Western Auto, it smelled like new Rubber Tires. Do any LJ guys Remember the Red Barn on Plantion Drive. Hunt Hardware, Silver Dollar, the old Put-Put golf on Loop road/not the one on Stanford but the one on the south end of Loop Road.


----------



## DEG (May 29, 2006)

I remember the putt putt course. Came to LJ in 73 I think to spend the summer with my cousin. Hung out there quite a bit.


----------



## DEG (May 29, 2006)

You are talking about the one that was acros from where K-mart used to be right? Or the one by B'Wood


----------



## weedline08 (Feb 19, 2008)

yes, the one down by the old K-mart, by the Silver Dollar.


----------



## weedline08 (Feb 19, 2008)

I also so on here where someone asked what they called the land across from loop road, the east side,we called it Morgans sand pit and Horseshoe lake i think.


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

Catching bass, grindle, and perch in the tank farm, Maricle (Correct spelling) Lake, and Armstrong Lake. Squirrel hunting that was fantastic, oystering, fishing fresh and salt water daily almost, having *****, squirrels, possums and (deodorized) skunks for pets, hunting rabbits at night, floundering, trawling for shrimp, catching snakes, armadillos, and gators, swatting more mosquitoes than anyone today can imagine(unlewss you still live in Brazoria County), Knowing where plantation family graveyards are in the woods. That was my part of Brazoria County.


----------



## LJ1962 (Jun 20, 2009)

*lots of memories*

I found out about this forum on Facebook - one of my classmates stumbled upon it. All I can say is WoW. I do have some memories to add:

The pizza hut parking lot I think someone mentioned - we would constantly make the loop between there and dairy bar and sonic.

Speaking of driving - up and down Surfside beach in the summers with the music (KC and the Sunshine Band?) blaring. Taking breaks to play frisbee out in the water... The huge line backed up to get over the bridge if you waited too late to go to the beach.

And going C&W dancing at the American Legion Hall - was that in Angleton? And having a pint of Southern Comfort in my back pocket 

Also, the big barbecues Dow used to have out at the lake each year.

And, going to Thursday night beer bust at the Pyramid Club in Wharton when I was 15 and having an ID that said I was 18 that I got at the Houston Livestock Show...

And I remember my mother having to go to the County line to get booze...

Also, we went the longest time before we (LJ and Clute) got our McDonald's - all we had was the Jack in the Box in Clute...

Also, what about the trail ride that culminated in the parade that kicked off the county fair? That was a blast - we got out of school for the trail ride/parade.

And the fishing fiesta - was always great to see folks home from college and catch up. I think my dad (RIP) still holds the tarpin record from the 60s.

Also someone mentioned Coach Scarbrough. I still keep in touch with him - and coincidentally he just called me this morning. His health is not good and hasn't been for a while. He lives in Kerens, near Corsicana - in the house he grew up in. He never married or had kids.

I think I just relived my entire childhood -


----------



## DEG (May 29, 2006)

Oh yea...the fishing fiesta. Anyone remember Chester Payne setting the worl record in the shrimp eating contest?


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

LJ1962 said:


> I found out about this forum on Facebook - one of my classmates stumbled upon it. All I can say is WoW. I do have some memories to add:
> 
> The pizza hut parking lot I think someone mentioned - we would constantly make the loop between there and dairy bar and sonic.
> 
> ...


Coach Scarbrough is a great guy.He could really swing the paddle. Ken could also shoot the basketball.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

texas rose hall,armadillo ballroom,ediies country ballroom.mcbeth rodeos johnny nash arena, and whereever the band emotions was playing usually a KC hall or dance hall.. are my fondest memories. a buddy of mine swears a car driven by a ghost ran him off the road in baileys prarie on his way to meet us at a rodeo


----------



## marmer (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm sure I know some of you guys (and girls)...

OK, way back in the old memory banks...

Jasmine Park, not only a jet airplane (a T-33 trainer) but also a rotting wooden sailboat for kids to play on.

Mr. Frederick's land with not only a lion, but also a rusting road grader with a tree growing through it. Blue fiberglass bomb shelters in a field just outside of town; I guess you were supposed to bury them in your back yard.

Duck and cover drills in school, siren testing, siren codes to call the VFD.

Beaver Aplin opening the first Buc-ee's store at the corner of Old Angleton and Oyster Creek/College Drive.

Brazosport College in the old Lanier High School on the east side of Freeport. The old one-story Dow Hospital near Plant B, where I was born. Shopping in Freeport: Henke's, JC Penney's, Weingarten, Grant's, Girard's, Krause Office Supply, Coldwater's. Shopping in Lake Jackson: Sportville (with the big slot car track), Shadducks, Wacker's, May's Younglandia, LaVelle, The Look and Listen Shop, Garrett's Pharmacy. Top Value Stamps, with a redemption center on Brazosport Blvd. in Freeport next to the studio for KXYZ radio. In Clute: Smith's BBQ and Garcia's produce stand. Remember when there were woods between Lake Jackson and Clute? 

The bowling alley off Brazosport Blvd, where my parents met. 

We had a deep-sea boat so I clearly remember a lot of Gulf stuff: the "new" oil rigs, the Corps of Engineers dredge visits, the skimmer gates and "intake", the rusty old abandoned cars along the canal. Getting caught in a squall and trying to warm up in the Bridge Harbor marina restaurant drinking hot chocolate. We kept the boat at Bimco marina, now an oil-company boat service area. Oil-company boats headed out to the rigs with their diesel engines roaring and their majestic wake. The Coast Guard station, and a Navy destroyer visit to the Port of Freeport. Snapper fishing with squid, trolling for mackerel, the first "big" fish I ever caught (a Jack crevalle.) We didn't just fish on the boat, there was a lot of surf fishing, too, with hip waders and drum and grouper and little redfish. My dad would sometimes go out with a lantern to gig flounder.

Picking pecans in the parks and Thumb Park. I remember there were some really good pecan trees where Brazos Mall was later built. In the fall you could get enough pecans for several pies and all the pecans you wanted to nibble. 1974 was a great year for pecans. 1973 was a great year for -- snow! It snowed in late January AND late March. Motorcycle riding in Magnolia Park, the Chinaberry Hills, Narcissus Trail, the Jasmine Hills, and the whole Shy Pond area. You could get almost anywhere in LJ without riding on the street.

It's almost forgotten now but there was a big UFO flap in Brazoria County in Fall 1965. There were lots of sightings and the most spectacular one was a 100 mph chase by two Sheriff's deputies near Damon of a "huge, dark object" which emitted some kind of radiation which healed an alligator bite on one of the deputies' arms. A Dow executive wrote to the Air Force to ask for help with all the sightings.

Another thing I remember -- everyone smoked, everywhere. Kids quickly learned to watch out for cigarettes held down low, and if you got accidentally burned, no one thought much of it.

And, yes, Coach Scarborough. Could he ever shoot baskets! He would go out there and just hit them one after another, swish, swish, swish!


----------



## weedline08 (Feb 19, 2008)

I remembered a few more. Pickwick Cafeteria in the Lacks center, Sunnys.
Did you all remember Coach Anderson, he coached with Scarbrough at LJI. How about Skim Boards and Clackers(the balls on a string that would blow up if you did them to hard) Yamaha Moto Bike, NunChucks. I know everone remembers the black/white trax tennis shoes. You could get 2 pair for $5.00 at wenniers.


----------



## LJ1962 (Jun 20, 2009)

oh yes Thumb Park! I knew Dunbar wasn't the original name but couldn't remember what it was. Also Weiners - could not remember that name. And I totally forgot about the black and white track shoes! Thanks!!


----------



## marmer (Jun 20, 2009)

A few more things: the big Dow explosion in December 1967 (might have been 1966), the long Dow strike in the early '70s (my dad got a job at Bridge Harbor working on boat engines; I think he was happier in that job than he was in his Dow job.) There were no SUV's. everyone had a car and a "work truck." Yes, McDonalds was a late comer, I remember how excited we were when we got a Kentucky Fried Chicken, and later, Burger King. It didn't seem fair to see all those ads on Houston TV for food places we didn't have!

Remember when the intersection of 288 and 332 was just a stop sign? That was right by the old Surf Drive In.

I remember when gasoline was 27 cents a gallon, then it jumped to 29, then, thirty-something. We were really worried when it got to 75 cents a gallon. Of course, adjusted for inflation, it was probably more expensive in real terms back then.

Oh, in junior high, those silly "Wacky Packs" cards. And to respond to a few earlier posts, I remember Coach Anderson, Coach Tiner, and Coach Kees as well as Coach Scarborough.


----------



## weedline08 (Feb 19, 2008)

I don,t know if anyone mentioned St. Elmos in here or not, that was my second home durning the late 70's and early 80's. I remember Snug Harbor on thursday night was beer bust night - 50 cent pitchers. Everone would back up sing to the song Elvira!! Pats place at Surfside. What about the DEN on Plantation Dr. and who could forget The Scooner/ Schooner on Hwy 332.


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

I sure am glad this thread was brought back up. I sat here and read the whole thing again.
I totally forgot about Moon Child from their early days and then their move from Rock to Country Western. How bout Jeff and the Kickers following them around from hall to hall. Even earlier there were a couple of groups the Barons and the other was Crystal Blue play mostly 70's rock and some country. Remember seeing Charlie Pride at the Pyramid club before he got real famous.

Who remembers Mrs. Adelle Caldwell coming to Elementary School telling an assembly about Steven F. Austin. She was a Perry and related to Austin. I could sit and listen to her for hours talk about Texas H history. We were very close friends to her and Mr. John. Their boy John Jr. was our doctor and remember him coming by the house when I was sick. Yes Doctors did use to make house calls at one time. I was with Mr. John Sr. out on Oyster Creek fishing when the Tank car exploded out at Dow. We saw that big mushroom cloud and thought the Russians done hit the button lol. 

Speaking of school assemblies how bout during fair time remember when (I think it was) No-No the clown would come to the elementary school. He would make the animals out of balloons. That was the only time I ever remembered seeing him. 

Some of these are more specific to the old Freeport Jones Creek bunch


----------



## ELF62 (Dec 24, 2004)

the Retrieve Inmates marching and dancing in the parade and then they would do a show at the fair. The old wooden roller rink that used to travel from town to town. The old slough in Brazoria that was on both sides of 521/332 where the Baptist Church and the bank acroos the street is now. the Y fruit stand in Brazoria, Lonis' food store, Fossel's Feed store, The western club. Rambling Rose, all in Brazoria. Back before Brazoria had the keystone cops, Sherriffs Deputy Bill Parton was the law in Brazoria. Carlton's Furniture Store, Carlton's Texaco, Perry's 5 & dime, Brazoria Food Market, Cowan's Jewelry..I could go on and on....We used to ride horses all over town.


----------



## kayakcaptain (Dec 8, 2007)

Mrs Mac's boarding house in Angleton on fried chicken wednesday?


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

Leo and Teeny finally shut down because Leo's health is just to poor. It takes a lot to manage that place, they are just running out of gas. The both of them are some mighty fine folks.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

ELF62 said:


> The old wooden roller rink that used to travel from town to town.


I remember a rink in Angleton on Hwy 35, wooden, under a tent. I think Coach Barrow owned it. It was next to a propane place that blew up and it flattened the rink. Fortunately, I think it happened on a Sunday, because the rink was closed at the time. Am I crazy, because that is what I remember.


----------



## LJ1962 (Jun 20, 2009)

Livininlogs said:


> How bout Jeff and the Kickers following them around from hall to hall.


I totally forgot and Jeff and the Kickers!!!


----------



## DEG (May 29, 2006)

Jef still does some singing. I saw him at a beer joint on the Bernard river on new years day a couple of years ago afte a poker run. His daughter was singing also and she was good.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

The Brazosport class of 1966 is having a reunion this Saturday. Roy Head will be performing. I think everyone is welcome for about $35.


----------



## 15476 (May 15, 2006)

*coach kees*



ksk said:


> I remember him.Heard he died a few years ago.


 no he is still very alive and managing a deer hunting ranch in south texas.


----------



## 15476 (May 15, 2006)

*brazos twin*

i remember driving north on 288 and blanking out the drive-in screen with our q-beam !


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

weedline08 said:


> I remembered a few more. Pickwick Cafeteria in the Lacks center.


remember the Pickwick below KBRZ in Freeport.

You know I was thinking bout heading down that way, take my wife to the beach. Rumor is the submarine races still take place at Bryan beach.


----------



## Krash (May 21, 2004)

ELF62 said:


> the Retrieve Inmates marching and dancing in the parade and then they would do a show at the fair. The old wooden roller rink that used to travel from town to town. The old slough in Brazoria that was on both sides of 521/332 where the Baptist Church and the bank acroos the street is now. the Y fruit stand in Brazoria, Lonis' food store, Fossel's Feed store, The western club. Rambling Rose, all in Brazoria. Back before Brazoria had the keystone cops, Sherriffs Deputy Bill Parton was the law in Brazoria. Carlton's Furniture Store, Carlton's Texaco, Perry's 5 & dime, Brazoria Food Market, Cowan's Jewelry..I could go on and on....We used to ride horses all over town.


Good stuff Ed,
Don't forget Wright's Pharmacy and Autry's Dairy Mart.


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Livininlogs said:


> remember the Pickwick below KBRZ in Freeport.
> 
> You know I was thinking bout heading down that way, take my wife to the beach. Rumor is the submarine races still take place at Bryan beach.


Not sure if they are still racin there or not, but I do know that as of about 25 years ago you could still go down and park on Surfside late, late at night, and watch the whales surface out past the breakers!

Most of the time, the young ladies had a really hard time seein em though, so you'd have to lean in reeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaally close and try to make sure that they were lookin in exactly the right spot:dance:


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

triple f said:


> Not sure if they are still racin there or not, but I do know that as of about 25 years ago you could still go down and park on Surfside late, late at night, and watch the whales surface out past the breakers!
> 
> Most of the time, the young ladies had a really hard time seein em though, so you'd have to lean in reeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaally close and try to make sure that they were lookin in exactly the right spot:dance:


Yup seen them whales too lol. you could also go to the old boat ramp in the new river (it was over the levee there) by the football field and watch the subs come in for repairs after the races. I don't think one of them subs ever broke though.


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Every now and then, some of the whales would work their way up into the channels waaaaaaaaay out at the end of Parker's Cut too! Don't know how many hours were spent out there waitin to see em:wink:


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

A little late in the game here, but who else remembers Emil's Barber Shop in Downtown LJ? That was the only place to get your hair cut......well, at least it was for us!


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

LJ1962 said:


> Also someone mentioned Coach Scarbrough. I still keep in touch with him - and coincidentally he just called me this morning. His health is not good and hasn't been for a while. He lives in Kerens, near Corsicana - in the house he grew up in. He never married or had kids.
> 
> I think I just relived my entire childhood -


I loved the days in LJIS Scarborough was the greatest coach and gave good pops. I remember getting into a fight after lunch and principle Blair took me and the guy I was fighting with (Kenny) to Scarborough. Scarborough put the gloves on me and Kenny and let us duke it out while principle Blair and Scarborough just sat there and chuckled at us. THOSE WERE GOOD DAYS


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

triple f said:


> A little late in the game here, but who else remembers Emil's Barber Shop in Downtown LJ? That was the only place to get your hair cut......well, at least it was for us!


Dad, my brother and I left alot of hair over at Emil's.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

jackk said:


> i remember driving north on 288 and blanking out the drive-in screen with our q-beam !


That was you?? you owe me for for making my dad so mad and we had to put up with him after that. LOL


----------



## weedline08 (Feb 19, 2008)

jackk said:


> i remember driving north on 288 and blanking out the drive-in screen with our q-beam ![/quo
> 
> A friend of mine took his Husky chain saw to the Brazos twin and fired it up then ran through the parking lot screaming and racing the motor on the saw while we were watching Texas Chain Saw Massacre.


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

weedline08 said:


> jackk said:
> 
> 
> > i remember driving north on 288 and blanking out the drive-in screen with our q-beam ![/quo
> ...


----------



## weedline08 (Feb 19, 2008)

I think the movie was "it's Alive"


----------



## mudhog (May 9, 2005)

Wow I bet I ran across a bunch of you more then once. I lived out at the horse shoe lake (eagle lake) out by the armodillo and use to have some good party's out there. Frogging at the swamp on dead's man curve, washing and waxing my El Camino before going to surfside to look cool. Fishing crockett ditch and duck hunting off of the level at Brian mound. Fairchild hall, trails rides (horse), playing frisbee at dow lake. swimming at shanks and freidricks lake and riding mini bikes at 2 mile trail to thumbar (thats what we called it) during a prison escape we got guns and flashlights and were going to go hunt them down untill the law followed us home. surf fishing with calcuttas and reels 5000c bought from bottom dollar. I lost something at whoopit road snipe hunting.


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

weedline08 said:


> I think the movie was "it's Alive"


Thats It... the old brain kind forgets sometime


----------



## weedline08 (Feb 19, 2008)

My sister was pregnant when that movie came out, Me my sister and my brother-in-law watched that movie at the Lake Theater.


----------



## 15476 (May 15, 2006)

*lol!*



ATE_UP_FISHERMAN said:


> That was you?? you owe me for for making my dad so mad and we had to put up with him after that. LOL


 how bout a cold budlite ?


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

*Brazoria Cty*

I have been fortunate to spend a lot of time in Brazoria county and really enjoy the people I have met and my time on local waters, and no I do not bring many fish to dock. Friend was telling me about sawfish in Bastrop bayou ,anybody have any old pics they would share with us newbies would be cool. Love old pics of anything and thought this thread needs to come back up. Very interested in history of Bastrop Bayou and want to learn about old settlement around Icw I think they called Port Morris. Thanks in advance! BBM


----------



## willlof (Oct 15, 2005)

Bass fishing Phillips Reservoir 
worming the logs jams on 2nd lake and watching them build the 3rd ....been a many miles around them lakes in a boat an walking the bank 
Pic late 70s


----------



## chunker59 (Jul 20, 2011)

We lived in a beach house on Bryan Beach for a year when I was about 9. right on that little lake that's on the right just after you make the left turn to Quintana. 
I remember a few things:
evacuating from a hurricane across the swing bridge over the Intracoastal, the water was so high the ramp made our old station wagon back end bottom out. We used to have to walk a ways to get to the Gulf, I went back there a couple years back and the water was practically at the doorstep.
Elementary school in Freeport, we had a P.E. teacher named Mr. Bass, we used to play flag football and he would be the quarterback, everybody would run out for a pass and start yelling BASS! BASS! and he would throw these loooonnng underhand passes to us.
Other than that I just spent a lot of time on the beach or we used to fish for piggy perch off the little bulkhead in our back yard I was only eight or nine years old.


----------



## chunker59 (Jul 20, 2011)

I also went to LJ Intermediate for a year around 1972-ish. This thread got me to thinking and I remembered a few names from back then. I just looked up Philip Huffman, we were on the track team together, seems he had a bit of a career in Major League baseball!
My Dad worked for Dow, we spent a year in Freeport in 1968, I believe, then moved to Frankfurt Germany for a couple years, then back to Lake Jackson for a year, we lived right on Oyster Creek. Then we moved to Hamburg Germany area for three years, Dow kept us on the move. 
I probably went to school with some of you fellers.


----------



## RiverRat44 (May 19, 2009)

hwell:Any of you ever hang out at Shorty's in Clute??


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

Old basturds


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

DANO said:


> Diving into the ponds at the old Golf Course ( in Freeport ), filling a bucket with balls, running from the course caretaker. Selling the balls back to golf players on Sunday morning.
> 
> C99 footlong hotdogs.
> Surf Drive inn
> ...


Old man Lindsey was to slow to catch me!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

mataboy said:


> lets dont forget the 20th centery club pool hall in freeport


Just talked to Mr. Wilcox the other day. That man can remeember every one that played pool in his old place.


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

wbay2crowded said:


> Just saw thisâ€¦
> 
> Born in 4th street Dow Hospital
> Streets: 11th 10th 9th 8th 7th 6th 5th 4th BROAD??? & 2nd
> ...


 We must have went to school together. Class of 71


----------



## flatsfishinfreddy (Jun 28, 2011)

Shortys. Which is now 7 lakes in Damon. My grandpa used to take us there. Great memories.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

chunker59 said:


> I also went to LJ Intermediate for a year around 1972-ish. This thread got me to thinking and I remembered a few names from back then. I just looked up Philip Huffman, we were on the track team together, seems he had a bit of a career in Major League baseball!
> My Dad worked for Dow, we spent a year in Freeport in 1968, I believe, then moved to Frankfurt Germany for a couple years, then back to Lake Jackson for a year, we lived right on Oyster Creek. Then we moved to Hamburg Germany area for three years, Dow kept us on the move.
> I probably went to school with some of you fellers.


Just got a text from Phillip last night. He ain't changed a bit!


----------

